# Ever consider buying some Red Snapper cake?



## docavlee (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey peeps, just a reminder one local talent is still serving our PFF family. She specializes in specialty cakes, cupcakes and cookies. 

She is owner/operator of _Artfully Delicious. _I threw a plug out for her in 2008 and I am back to do the same for her again. Lets help her out and give her some business. I know some members have already taken advantage of her services and have said nothing but good things.


This is her website. She can be contacted through the site or by phone. 

http://www.buymycake.com/

The site has many pictures of her creations (CHECK OUT THE MARLIN!) Please, please, PLEASE someone order a Red Snapper cake, lol!!! I will vouch for the taste and say her cakes, cupcakes and cookies are amazing! 

She can also infuse these cakes with specialty flavors (like veins in the cake!!!) ie: raspberry, oreo, blueberry, etc. 

Please visit her website and contact with any questions as she would be extremely appreciative of any opportunity to continue to serve our PFF community. 

Let her know your from the PFF forum!

Contact: Heather Sutton 
850-221-0885


----------

